# quins throw down



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

i think that my quins are finally trying to breed!!! i have noticed some wrestling, but no chair fights yet. but i haven't heard any calling either. so multiple questions:
1) do females fight too?
2) is there any reliable way to tell males from females?
3) should i drain the water feature to make sure they go for the film canisters?
4) does anyone have a sound clip of them calling?

thanks


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Check out mistking.com and check out their clips on calling, not sure if they have calls for the species you have however!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice!! (I assume you mean quinqs).

Mine just started up again after taking 6months off. Can't figure out how they cycle but I'm getting about a clutch p/week (2-3 eggs each), the same as they did last round. Seems to last a couple of months then they stop. Then repeat.


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, i meant quinqs. thats what happens when i type when im excited. how do you sex yours? if i can tell which is the pair, i would take the 3rd one out of there completely. unless i would do better with some competition


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

scooter said:


> yeah, i meant quinqs. thats what happens when i type when im excited. how do you sex yours? if i can tell which is the pair, i would take the 3rd one out of there completely. unless i would do better with some competition


Make a separate post on this... Or even better search for some posts on quinq breeding, that should get you going.


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

my searches didn't reveal much. i know that there are people out there who have bred them before, i was hoping that they would chime in.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats on them trying  I wouldnt necessarily drain the water because honestly, the are going to deposit wherever they want to. I know a lot of people that their frogs lay or deposit exclusively and I know a lot of people (myself included) that no matter how many canisters are in there, white or black, vertical, horizontal, 45 degrees.... they always go everywhere else. SO, I think in the end thats just a judgment you will have to make. In my mind better for them to have a place to deposit that they like, then possible not depositing because they REALLY dont like the film canisters.... not saying they wont but just keep your options open.

And William- Since it his own post he doesnt *need* to make a seperate post about it. Anyone remotely interested in quinqs will probably read this post, so perfect place as any for it :wink: Doesnt count if you hijack your own thread.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> And William- Since it his own post he doesnt *need* to make a seperate post about it. Anyone remotely interested in quinqs will probably read this post, so perfect place as any for it :wink: Doesnt count if you hijack your own thread.


Sorry  - I didn't think those who have actually bred these frogs that can help him wouldn't think "Quins throw down" would mean he wants to know how to breed them. But it is in the breeding area... :wink: 

Goodluck Scooter


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Scooter,

My males are a bit smaller and thinner than the females, and I've actually never seen any wrestling among them so I can't comment on that that aspect of quinq behavior. Typically, if I see one follow another into a concealed area, I’ll expect to see eggs shortly thereafter. I almost never hear calling through the glass.

My group has deposited eggs in canisters mounted from the ground up at various angles. Eggs have also been deposited between over-lapping broad leaves. As far as tads, if I don’t pull the eggs (which I haven’t done in a while), they get delivered to their water feature, which is just a shallow pond. I’ve also used plastic condiment containers. Like Sarah has suggested, if you already have a water feature, you may not want to drain it. If you suspect that you’re beginning see breeding activity, your frogs may have pre-selected it as a transport spot, and limiting their options at this point may alter their behavior. 

My feeling is that if you can let the parents transport, do it (as I have a pair of azureus that prove to my complete satisfaction that this behavior can be lost). And if you want to rear the tads yourself, you might try reshaping your water feature to fit around a shallow dish that you can easily remove. This can increase your options as well.

Good luck!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a group of 7 quinqs in a standard 55gal. I agree with Tim regarding sexing them. When gravid, the females are really easy to tell apart from the males. As you know, quinqs have a bit of an elongated shape compared to other dart frogs but the same generic rules apply.

I have never witnessed wrestling with my group but I can't guarantee it doesn't happen; I just haven't caught them doing it.

I also agree that they lay in all different places but wrt my group, they lay almost exclusivly in black film canisters placed on the ground with lots of ground cover.

Best of luck!!


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

i definately caught one of them trying to "mount" one of the others. but it seemed to be one of the rounder ones that was trying to get things started. i know that in some animals, they will do this as part of a dominance thing, do dart frogs too? i've also noticed that they seem to get distracted by passing food while they are in the middle of whatever they are doing


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

i definately caught one of them trying to "mount" one of the others. but it seemed to be one of the rounder ones that was trying to get things started. i know that in some animals, they will do this as part of a dominance thing, do dart frogs too? i've also noticed that they seem to get distracted by passing food while they are in the middle of whatever they are doing


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

so it won't let me delete what i posted twice, but o well. i started watching them more and i've noticed that all 3 seem to be round. would it be right to assume that i have all females? do females fight for territory?


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

It took almost a year before I heard my own quinqs call but I take it you havn't heard any calling? Don't assume you have all females yet if going by body shape alone.

Yes, frogs will show dominace to one another. WRT the species I work with, I see most agression female-to-female


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

no, no calling yet. just hours of sitting and watching the tank. today one of them took an interest in one of the film canisters that is on the ground.


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

so now they are all hanging out in the broms! do the quinqs ever use them for breeding?


----------

